# Gaslow



## biggirafe (Nov 8, 2009)

I've seen this discussed in a few threads, could someone please post up the benefits / downsides and costs for having a Gaslow system fitted. It looks expensive to me but the gas is cheaper, given the cost how long does it take to get your money back?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 8, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> given the cost how long does it take to get your money back?
> Thanks in advance.



 Much longer than it takes to get a return on an adapter.


----------



## barryd (Nov 8, 2009)

I had ours fitted about a year ago in Darlington.  Cost me around £250 for a single bottle fitted with a filler cap on the side of the van.  Essential for us as we were touring Europe for 3 months this summer.  It really is very good.  Just pull in and fill up, easy.  Also because its so cheap and easy to fill up you dont feel as miserly about using the gas.  We go away for say a couple of weeks, run the fridge and hot water on gas all the time, use the oven etc and heating as much as you like.  Go to fill it up and its like £6 or £7.

I Think it pays to shop around though as I have heard people paying silly money.  Gaslow - dealers  I found my nearest dealer here.  You can of course fit it yourself if your clever.

Cheers
BD


----------



## AndyC (Nov 8, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> I've seen this discussed in a few threads, could someone please post up the benefits / downsides and costs for having a Gaslow system fitted. It looks expensive to me but the gas is cheaper, given the cost how long does it take to get your money back?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I fitted a Gaslow system to our previous van, the main reason was not to save money but the fact that we were planning several long trips abroad.

Having the refillable system meant that we had no worries about getting local cylinders, adapters, regulators etc.

What I did was to just change one of our Calor bottles for a Gaslow one, we ran on the Gaslow one till it ran out, then switched to the Calor and refilled the Gaslow as soon as possible. In three years we never needed to change the Calor bottle.

AndyC


----------



## jeffscarborough (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a single 11kg Gaslow bottle in my van. It was fitted by the dealer when my van was new. So he deducted the cost / rental of 2 Calor Gas bottles.
As it has a float guage in the gas cylinder it is easy to see when it is getting low. Refilling is a doddle and cheap. Also your wife doesn't have to lug the heavy Calor bottles in and out of the gas locker.
No problems getting gas in europe either as I have an adapter for French fittings (£8).
The only downside I can see is the cost to purchase in the first place, but if you change your van the Gaslow can be swapped into the new one.


----------



## janeandbob (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, the best thing about Gaslow is you can top the bottle up anytime you want, they have an 80% cut off valve. You can fill up anywhere in europe, the only place we have been where its difficult is Spain, but we fill both bottles in France ( 40lts ) and we are fine, we stay on sites so use more of the electric. When we went to Denmark we never saw LPG but taking to a Danish Couple on our last trip they said you can get it now. I would not say it's expensive we started with one bottle and a filler pipe and have since added another bottle. But we had it on the last van 2 years and know got it on this van for the last 6 months, it that time we have had many refills with cheap gas. And it I put them on Ebay today I would get at least half of my money back. And it's all about convenience, how many times have you been going away and took your bottle for exchange and it still has some left in it........ And you don't have to lug bottles about anymore, Money well spent if you ask me. Bob.


And as for the Adaptors see this post:  



 janeandbob  
Senior Member   Join Date: Mar 2008
Location: Suffolk
Posts: 115 
Thanks: 11
Thanked 47 Times in 25 Posts  

Quote:
Originally Posted by vwalan  
why bother with gaslow .look on ebay for red gas bottle fillers for about 30 quid. its about 50p a litre for lpg. 1kg =2litres .great bit of kit .buy the adaptors for abroad as well .with the right adaptors you can fill any gas bottle.use it twice or three times with a 19kg bottle and you are in profit already. 



Hi, we have just been to Germany for 2 months, and you would not get away with an adaptor there, when you fill up, they come and check you have the proper filler on the outside ( as in Gaslow and the German ones ) before turning the pump on, or fill the lpg for you. when Germans go to fill they check the bottles are fixed with the right bracket, unlike ours with a strap around the bottles, but they never looked in our locker. Bob. 

When I fill an empty 11kg bottle it takes 20.18 lts, so looking at vwalen reply he could get 22lts in a 11kg bottle. Is that 80 % then.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 8, 2009)

Being a bit selective in our editing dept. are we not?


----------



## vwalan (Nov 8, 2009)

all i can say is look at a calor or other type bottle it usually tells you how many litres and kg in a bottle .the pumps should turn off at about 85percent. there is no turn off valve in the bottle its in the pump. if in doubt put less in .you only pay for what you put in . i weigh the bottle if its part full .there is a tare on the bottle should be marked on bottle. usually i wait for it to be empty. then in a 13 kg bottle i pump about 24 litres just to be safe. in some countries where you cant get autogas you have to learn to tip from one bottle to another .or use an lpg pump. i have an american hand pump great in some way off village somewhere. it is possible to connect a normal calor bottle to an outside filler point,just like gaslow. i have a calor tank here it as no 80percent fill float,it as a brass bleed off .you open it while filling gas comes out when liquid comes out turn off. the same devise is fitted to a big tank in my garden supplied by calor. the smaller tank was part of a calor auto gas kit years ago. hope this is of use ,if you dont likethe idea pay for the expensive bottles your choice cheers alan.


----------



## Proff (Nov 8, 2009)

*My twopennorth*

We were contemplating equipping our old van with Gaslow, then we changed the van...
We are lucky in having a Gas tank fitted to our chassis.
6 weeks touring and it cost £23 to refill it [not quite empty] back in the UK [on that trip we had a full 15kg cyl in gas locker as well, still never been used ]
In our old van we used 2 X 15 kg bottles in 4 weeks, also we were being more frugal as we knew we could not get gas in Spain.
Run out in a Dorchester layby making cuppa after getting off ferry in Poole 
Not a lot of people know this, BUT >>>
if you get a Tank off of a LPG converted car [ which run on the LIQUID <LPG] and with much care remove the pick up plate, rotate 180 degrees so pick up is at the TOP of the tank [ collecting gas not liquid] reseal and check [cost me £20 for a proper check at local LPG convertor..which it passed without any mods whatsoever ] and pipe in to your system..
Also passed 3 habitation checks since 

This one would need straps and a filler, then rotate pick up and Bobs yer Mothers Brother 

LDV Convoy 2.0 LPG TANK 70L on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 21:27:37 GMT)

Never again will I buy a rip off priced cylinder from any of the gas retailers !!!


----------



## vwalan (Nov 8, 2009)

the gas tank i have from the lpg car as both in and out on the top all you need to do is swap them around .use the inlet as the exit .the old outlet had a pipe going to the bottom of tank to pick up liquid. easy sorted. could have cut off the pipe but may want to revert back to car use one day. as it is it sits on the garage floor as i fill the bottles and havnt got round to fitting the tank to this camper yet.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep, it's not cheap, but no more handing over not yet empty bottles so that you don't run out, top up when the opportunity arises and of course no lugging bottles around and trying to remember if they're left or right hand thread...


----------



## tan-all-over (Nov 8, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> I've seen this discussed in a few threads, could someone please post up the benefits / downsides and costs for having a Gaslow system fitted. It looks expensive to me but the gas is cheaper, given the cost how long does it take to get your money back?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



As already been said... it is always the thought of getting your money back to fit gaslow but when you fit it you then come to realise this is not the only gain, its all about not having to change bottles and any guessing about how much gas you have left before you park up. I have been through the times where we parked up thinking we have enough gas and then ran out. Think I'v been here before  Go for it biggirafe...


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi All
Thanks for the posts. I've had a chat with my local garage, its independant so the owner knows his stuff. I asked him about topping up calor orange bottles using an adapter and he phisically blanched. His insurance to sell LPG has a requirement that it must be a purpose fitted system whether for a car or MH type system. Refilling bottles not expressly designed for the purpose will invalidate his insurance and he would expect my Motorhome insurance would be simialr. So I called my insurance company and they likewise will not cover me if I refill bottles that are not designed to be refilled by an end user. Now guys I can see why you would do it but my MH cost 17K I'm not about to risk that to save a few quid refilling bottles. The other thing is I'm after reducing the agro not increasing the stress, so thanks for the posts regards adpaters for gas bottles but its not for me 

Withs regards to Gaslow, Are they they only suppliers of this system? Its the only one I have heard of, 
And finally whats the minimum i would need, I'm thinking 1 bottle hose and a refilling point in the gas door. Is that it?

Also some may not be aware when I asked yy insurance they are ok with me fitting it but it MUST be checked and given the all clear by a registered gas fitter or my insurance will be invalidated.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Nov 8, 2009)

It seems to me it depends on your use. If you go abroad a lot it makes sense to use something that is easily refillable. It also depends on your heating system.
I have a diesel system for heating/water and use very little gas for the fridge/cooker. If I was going abroad i'd make sure my 2x13kg propane cylinders were full and i'd have enough. I'm not likely to go abroad for more than 3 weeks anyhow.
If you have a gas fired heating system and go abroad often it may make more sense to have gaslow. If you are going aboad to warm places you aren't going to be using the heating and again this may make it a waste of money.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 8, 2009)

Like autoquest says, cost is not the same as value, gaslow sounds expensive but how much is the convenience worth? My Nature Pure water purifier was hugely expensive as are the replacement filters, but I know I could fill my water tank from a stagnant ditch if I needed to. By investing in technology you can get further from 'civilisation' for longer


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 8, 2009)

Mastodon said:


> Like autoquest says, cost is not the same as value, gaslow sounds expensive but how much is the convenience worth? My Nature Pure water purifier was hugely expensive as are the replacement filters, but I know I could fill my water tank from a stagnant ditch if I needed to. By investing in technology you can get further from 'civilisation' for longer



 You would take that chance before you would trust yourself to fill a gas bottle?? Oh ye of little faith!! ( in yourself).


----------



## vwalan (Nov 8, 2009)

i use a doulton ceramic filter with silver in lay bought from brownchurch the landrover people .used by many organisations for worldwide drinking water. but come on 30 quid adaptor got to be worth it. buy the bottles go to spain ,not convenient there ,visit morocco . no point only 4 quid to exchange their bottles ,costs about 6-7 quid to get a full one there including the rent, you pay your money make your choice. only trying to help give another way forward. keep smiling .cheers alan.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 10, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> You would take that chance before you would trust yourself to fill a gas bottle?? Oh ye of little faith!! ( in yourself).



Mrs Mastodon is a microbiologist and she says it's alright.  I'm and engineer and I'm allergic to being on fire.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2009)

as an engineer cant you see that fitting the adaptor is no more than fitting the regulator . then you are left with the same fitting to fill .open bottle . when at litreage required stop pumping turn off bottle disconect. pay for gas .it is the same gas . children could do it. gas low actually market an adaptor to fit normal bottles to an external filler but it costs more. gas wont burn if you keep flames etc away from it. its so simple. cheers alan.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 10, 2009)

I could have made my own system, but the whole point is the convenience. Having some numpty refusing to fill my system would be inconvenient. Trying to decide how much space is left in my tank so as not to overfill it and have liquid gas squirting round my van also counts as inconvenient...


----------



## ajs (Nov 10, 2009)

vwalan said:


> as an engineer cant you see that fitting the adaptor is no more than fitting the regulator . then you are left with the same fitting to fill .open bottle . when at litreage required stop pumping turn off bottle disconect. pay for gas .it is the same gas . children could do it. gas low actually market an adaptor to fit normal bottles to an external filler but it costs more. gas wont burn if you keep flames etc away from it. its so simple. cheers alan.


 




knowing what and how calor refill their empties...
i have always thought that logically there is no reason why you or i can't do the same.

if you are worried about over fill fit a gauge or fill by weight (scales)

the only problem with doing this on the road is the encounter with the uneducated 

regards 
aj


----------



## vwalan (Nov 10, 2009)

why would you have liquid gas squirting around your van?even with gas low it squirts a little. you dont have to know the pressure switch is in the pump .it should only fill to 85 percent. if you have 2 bottles when one is empty fit the other one. convieniance is not paying a fortune .


----------



## vera (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi  noticed a gaslow system on E Bay last night-
Look under Caravan Club
Obviously it has no bids. Think it finishes soon.We changed to gaslow a few months ago and think its a great system


----------



## barryd (Nov 11, 2009)

This thread has been debated a few times.  I take my hat of to people like Alan who are clever (and confident) to set up their own systems.  Gaslow is hugly succesful because of people like me.  Im not going to dick around with Gas (or electrics really) for that matter.  Its much to dangerous.   All I wanted was for a man to come and fit me a filler on the side of the van so I could pull up at an LPG pump, fill it up and forget about it.  Thats what I got and its brilliant.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 11, 2009)

That's what I would have as well if I'd money to throw away, but I don't.


----------



## tan-all-over (Nov 11, 2009)

barryd said:


> This thread has been debated a few times.  I take my hat of to people like Alan who are clever (and confident) to set up their own systems.  Gaslow is hugly succesful because of people like me.  Im not going to dick around with Gas (or electrics really) for that matter.  Its much to dangerous.   All I wanted was for a man to come and fit me a filler on the side of the van so I could pull up at an LPG pump, fill it up and forget about it.  Thats what I got and its brilliant.



I agree .....what price safety. anybody seen a caravan/motorhome explode


----------



## barryd (Nov 11, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> That's what I would have as well if I'd money to throw away, but I don't.



Well even if you take away the fact that Gaslow is convenient, safe and in theory you shouldnt ever run out of gas at a rough guess mine will pay for itself in 2 years or so.  We use our van a lot and every time I fill it up its half the price of replacing a normal gas cylinder.  Add the fact that you can use it in most countries in Europe with very little hassle then for us it was a no brainer really.


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 11, 2009)

barryd said:


> Well even if you take away the fact that Gaslow is convenient, safe and in theory you shouldnt ever run out of gas at a rough guess mine will pay for itself in 2 years or so.  We use our van a lot and every time I fill it up its half the price of replacing a normal gas cylinder.  Add the fact that you can use it in most countries in Europe with very little hassle then for us it was a no brainer really.



yep if you can afford it, either fitted or fit yourself seems to be a no brainer.

If my van was worth less and did not have my children in it I would possibly ignore the insurance and saftey issues which are no doubt exagerated and refill normal propane bottles. 

I think I will be looking to fit a single bottle and remote fill point in the new year.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like you only got a cheap one anyway. there is no safety issue. never mind good job we are all different. i know its a personal thing either you do or you dont. we only try to put alternative ways you might not know about . have fun thats what we all want. keep your eyes open for an articulated truck conversion it may be me ,give us a wave.see you on the road somewhere ,cheers alan.


----------



## barryd (Nov 11, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> yep if you can afford it, either fitted or fit yourself seems to be a no brainer.
> 
> If my van was worth less and did not have my children in it I would possibly ignore the insurance and saftey issues which are no doubt exagerated and refill normal propane bottles.
> 
> I think I will be looking to fit a single bottle and remote fill point in the new year.



Just remember to shop around if your getting it fitted.  Should be around £250for a single bottle, guage regulator thingy and filler cap all fitted in around an hour.


----------



## colpot (Nov 12, 2009)

We had a gaslow system fitted to our Swift and the cost fitted for 2 x 7kg bottles was about £400. We bought the kit ourselves and paid a local guy to fit it. 
We have just changed to a Rapido and I took the gaslow system off the Swift and transferred it to the Rapido myself.
When working out the payback its difficult to put a price on the convenience of not having to swap bottles out, so I'm not going to bother worrying about it.
On both Motorhomes we situated the filler in the locker, so didnt have to cut door/bodywork.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought about putting the filler in the door but the constant flexing didn't seem like a good idea. Made some woodwork inside the door to to hold the filler and tanks in place, so no excess holes anywhere.


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 13, 2009)

Mastodon said:


> I thought about putting the filler in the door but the constant flexing didn't seem like a good idea. Made some woodwork inside the door to to hold the filler and tanks in place, so no excess holes anywhere.



You did the right thing, On the Gaslow site you can download instructions. They make a point of saying don't put the filler in the door for the reason you stated. They also sell an angled bracket you can put inside the locker. But it sounds like you have made a cheap alternative, I like that idea


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 13, 2009)

barryd said:


> Well even if you take away the fact that Gaslow is convenient, safe and in theory you shouldnt ever run out of gas at a rough guess mine will pay for itself in 2 years or so.  We use our van a lot and every time I fill it up its half the price of replacing a normal gas cylinder.  Add the fact that you can use it in most countries in Europe with very little hassle then for us it was a no brainer really.



  You quote £250 for a 1 bottle system, Mine was £30 for a 2x13kg system which is also safe and the bottles can be changed to whatever size fits any van.

  Now that's what I call a no brainer. Anyone who is competent enough to fit their own Gaslow can surely manage to refill a Calor with an adapter safely, those who can't must surely be suspect when it comes to even changing a cylinder safely.


----------



## John H (Nov 14, 2009)

We had our two-cylinder Gaslow system fitted 18 months ago for £400. Before that we were paying around £30 per month for gas; now we pay £8. In other words, the system has just about paid for itself. The benefits depend on how long you spend in your van and what you use gas for. We spend most of each year in the van and run everything off gas as much as possible (ie we spend a lot of time wildcamping and therefore without mains electricity). The system came with a twenty year guarantee and is easily transferable to another van if and when we change it. Obviously, if you only use your van a couple of months each year it will take 10 years to pay for itself.


----------



## Mick H (Nov 14, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> You did the right thing, On the Gaslow site you can download instructions. They make a point of saying don't put the filler in the door for the reason you stated. They also sell an angled bracket you can put inside the locker. But it sounds like you have made a cheap alternative, I like that idea



The gas locker door is EXACTLY where the installer, recommended by Gaslow themselves, fitted our filler point!
Perhaps they have learnt that this isn't the best place, over a period of time, since ours was fitted over 4 years ago. Still, there haven't been any problems and it doesn't get sprayed with road dirt, like it would have done if fitted lower down.
We had ours fitted professionally, when the M/H was new, so as not to experience any guarantee or insurance issues.

Mick H.


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 14, 2009)

Mick H said:


> The gas locker door is EXACTLY where the installer, recommended by Gaslow themselves, fitted our filler point!
> Perhaps they have learnt that this isn't the best place, over a period of time, since ours was fitted over 4 years ago. Still, there haven't been any problems and it doesn't get sprayed with road dirt, like it would have done if fitted lower down.
> We had ours fitted professionally, when the M/H was new, so as not to experience any guarantee or insurance issues.
> 
> Mick H.



You might be right that they have learnt from experience, mind you if you have the filler in door there is no reason to open the door and therefore why would the hoses get damaged, something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 15, 2009)

You have to shut the tank valve before filling so yes, you do have to open the door. I also use the locker to store my spare gas cylinders for the indoor barbie and other homeless stuff.


----------



## John H (Nov 16, 2009)

Mastodon said:


> You have to shut the tank valve before filling so yes, you do have to open the door. I also use the locker to store my spare gas cylinders for the indoor barbie and other homeless stuff.



We have our filler on a bracket inside the gas compartment (thus making it easier to shift the whole system if and when we change vans) and so have to open the door to fill up but were never told to shut the tank valves before filling and never do. In fact, the professional guy who fitted the system said it didn't matter.


----------



## lebesset (Nov 16, 2009)

as I see it , whether this is is a good idea depends on where you motorhome 
eg in the uk gas is a rip off price so a single gaslow or perhaps a better make would be an economic proposition ; with a small normal bottle as a standby in case you run out you could get your money back in a few years ; why anyone would buy 2 gaslows is beyond me ...my standby bottle lasts me 2/3 years and I am generally on the road for 6 months

if you travel in france you can get free bottles with the standard european 4.5 Kg calor dumpy thread  , costs about 10cents/litre more than the supermarket pump and less than the autoroute pump , , so you can work out how long it would take to get your money back , you would need to buy about a tonne and a half of lpg to break even where I live 

in spain bottles are cheaply an easily available and the gas is cheaper than at the pump [ or it was earlier this year when I took an lpg powered vehicle AND bought exchange bottles } if you don't have a spanish bottle go to a supermarket in s.france that sells repsol , they will GIVE you a repsol bottle plus adaptor to standard thread ; thereafter you can just swop incl spain/portugal ..... the handle is different in spain but the vendors in spain have always accepted when I have arrived with a bottle from france/portugal [ they are all refilled in spain in any case ]; if you can't fit in a normal sized bottle , just go to a repsol filling station , put a deposit on one of the small bottles , keep the receipt and get your money back when you hand it back when you leave spain ; if you are without the adaptor there is a repsol distributor in every town and they sell them , if you are still on the old fashioned low pressure system with a rubber tube you can buy a regulator instead , even the supermarkets sell them !

the important thing if you travel outside the UK is to use the standard european thread [ calor butane dumpy 4.5 Kg type ] ...then you can just slot on a local bottle

for those with british motorhomes with gas lockers that won't take a proper 13/11 bottle , the intermarche/casino own brand [free] bottle is only 300mm in diameter and 500 mm high , and is therefore a 10/9 size

as an aside , when I had a fall in spain and couldn't drive or lift anything , I always disconnected my  bottle and the man at the repsol depot or gas truck always swopped it over for me , plenty of old people in that position anyway I suppose


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty sound advice there, thanks Lebesset.


----------



## John H (Nov 16, 2009)

lebesset said:


> as I see it , whether this is is a good idea depends on where you motorhome
> eg in the uk gas is a rip off price so a single gaslow or perhaps a better make would be an economic proposition ; with a small normal bottle as a standby in case you run out you could get your money back in a few years ; why anyone would buy 2 gaslows is beyond me ...my standby bottle lasts me 2/3 years and I am generally on the road for 6 months
> 
> if you travel in france you can get free bottles with the standard european 4.5 Kg calor dumpy thread  , costs about 10cents/litre more than the supermarket pump and less than the autoroute pump , , so you can work out how long it would take to get your money back , you would need to buy about a tonne and a half of lpg to break even where I live
> ...



Obviously it is horses for courses but I am intrigued by the fact that a single gaslow cylinder lasts you for 2/3 years if you are on the road six months - do you eat raw food, wash in cold water and only go to hot places???? Our two cylinders will last about six weeks.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 16, 2009)

He said his standby bottle lasts 2 or 3 years. Probably because he keeps his gaslow topped up.


----------



## John H (Nov 16, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> He said his standby bottle lasts 2 or 3 years. Probably because he keeps his gaslow topped up.



Clearly, I can't read!!!! But the advantage of two cylinders is surely that you don't have to faff around manually switching to the standy - usually in the rain. Apart from the obvious cost-benefit we have found, we also appreciate the ease of use. Filling up with lpg is now just as easy as filling up with diesel and we haven't had to man-handle a cylinder for ages.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 16, 2009)

That's what I do as well but if I was in Spain I think that after reading Lebessets post I'd go his way because of the hassle scourcing lpg, not to mention the savings he mentions.

 P.S. I use 2 refillable Calor bottles, not gaslow.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 16, 2009)

like derek i use a calor exchange or  refillable anywhere ,a spanish exchange or fill anywhere also a morocan exchange fill anywhere. if going to spain /morocco dont use the calor. leave it at home ,and so on . can fill bottles at the pump or exchange if neccasary. all depends on price or availability .flexability is the name of the game. get the right connectors you can fill any gas bottle ,i think. if you have a sensible gas locker you dont lift any bottles to fill only to swap one for the other before you leave home. after that fill in situe. also i can fill friends or other travellers bottles to save them getting more bottles from ever country.total flexability . in maroc you cant use gaslow or fill at pumps. so swap bottles as when. in spain the same arises if there isnt an autogas station handy. if you just stay in uk even here autogas stations arent always closeto hand.so it can be handy to be able to exchange. after all we all forget to fill up sometimes, we are human.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 16, 2009)

John H said:


> We have our filler on a bracket inside the gas compartment (thus making it easier to shift the whole system if and when we change vans) and so have to open the door to fill up but were never told to shut the tank valves before filling and never do. In fact, the professional guy who fitted the system said it didn't matter.



I think the gaslow instructions tell you to shut the valves, I suppose it's to protect the regulator. It also stops my standby bottle (calor propane) from getting overfilled. I suppose I could disconnect it, take it out, weigh it, subtract the cylinder weight, analyse the proane/ butane mix, work out the S.G. and figure out how much space there was left in it and refill it. But no, I just fill my shiny new gaslow tank until it shuts off.


----------



## lebesset (Nov 16, 2009)

don't misunderstand please , all gas bottles are refillable so that's what I do , refill gas bottles , but I use free ones ! 

but for people who think it is difficult to put 11Kg of gas in a 11Kg cylinder [ I only refill EMPTY bottles as a safety measure ] the gaslow type seems a good idea 

so MY  setup is an 11 Kg repsol bottle , an auto switch over device with 2 eurostandard tails , except I leave my emergency bottle closed so that when the main bottle is empty I just turn the tap and use that until the main bottle is filled or changed  according to where I happen to be ; and my emergency bottle is just a 2.8 Kg camping gas with the euroconnector adaptor ..the reason THAT lasts 2/3 years is that the only place it is difficult to fill my main bottle is in spain where I can swop the it on every corner ....most places I stop the repsol truck stops when he sees  my empty bottle standing outside 

of course I could use a bigger emergency bottle , but why carry more weight than you need ..it ;leaves space for three 5 litre water bottles and , being last of the big spenders , I can afford an €8 camping bottle swop every three years when I am in spain ; yes alan , I know it is only 10 dirhams in maroc , but you have to lash out sometimes ! [ I have had one refilled in hungary ...for 50cents ]


----------



## barryd (Nov 17, 2009)

I had my filler fitted on to the coach work just to the right of the locker.  Seems ok there.  I have a spare 6KG standard gas bottle in the locker as well just in case I run out of LPG or cant get any but its been in there all year and never been used.  Might take it out.  Guess what will happen if I do?


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2009)

Mastodon said:


> I think the gaslow instructions tell you to shut the valves, I suppose it's to protect the regulator. It also stops my standby bottle (calor propane) from getting overfilled. I suppose I could disconnect it, take it out, weigh it, subtract the cylinder weight, analyse the proane/ butane mix, work out the S.G. and figure out how much space there was left in it and refill it. But no, I just fill my shiny new gaslow tank until it shuts off.



I suppose thats another advantage with having two gaslow cylinders rather than one and a standby!


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

where is the advantage of two .i sometimes just fill untill the pump stops .idont always wait to be empty .the cut off is in the pump not the bottle. having two gaslow does reduce the weight.(in your pocket)ha ha. you can join as many as you like together with the right conections . like i say you can buy all the fittings to fill any bottle with an outside filler if you want .the beauty of a loose adaptor is its so handy if you dont want to take the camper every time you visit the lpg pump. some of us have other uses for lpg as well as in the camper.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 17, 2009)

John H said:


> I suppose thats another advantage with having two gaslow cylinders rather than one and a standby!



  Or 2 Calor bottles and an adapter.


----------



## lebesset (Nov 17, 2009)

mastodon , how can you pump gas into a standby bottle ?
if it isn't turned off how is it a standby , it is always being used !


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2009)

vwalan said:


> where is the advantage of two .i sometimes just fill untill the pump stops .idont always wait to be empty .the cut off is in the pump not the bottle. having two gaslow does reduce the weight.(in your pocket)ha ha. you can join as many as you like together with the right conections . like i say you can buy all the fittings to fill any bottle with an outside filler if you want .the beauty of a loose adaptor is its so handy if you dont want to take the camper every time you visit the lpg pump. some of us have other uses for lpg as well as in the camper.



And there you have it - some of us spend virtually all our time in our motorhomes and travel extensively throughout Europe. For us it is a very good idea to have two cylinders. You only need to fill up once every six weeks, you can get refills in every country we have visited (I think it is at least 16 to date) and you don't have to worry about ever running out in the middle of the night - just refill when the indicator tells you the first cylinder is empty. Ironically, the only country where refilling is a problem is the most-visited one - Spain - but if you know where to look it is not difficult. On top of that, our system has paid for itself already so from now until we die we are making a considerable saving on our gas bills (unlike people who live most of their lives in houses). I'm satisfied and would recommend the system to anybody.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

so there we have it you travel around europe .so do i. its still the same an adapter costs 30 quid. we do under stand the reasons for filling bottles .its just the price of gaslow. i use gas for cutting and other things . its not the carrying of two bottles thats the question. why gaslow?why pay that sort of money. i prefer to use it else where. i can say that most of my life as been travelling around europe and further so you arent alone. in many countries it comes down to changing bottles or tipping one into yours . i have an lpg pump just to make it easier but its something else to carry . have fun fill em up thats the way. cheers alan.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 17, 2009)

So   ,   in a nutshell    ,     there we had it.  Sorted, job done.   


   What's next, gennies, dogs, taxes?  Good on here, innit.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

hi john . did you know about the way to fill gas bottles before you bought the gas low system. honest question . i,ve been filling calor and others for years started in the 70,s when i first had a lpg powered car. i later used the filler connection and adapted to different bottles .i still have the original calor tank here. i do think of using it on the camper but find having a mix of bottles and ways of filling gives me greater flexability. cant fill in maroc ,some of the other countries i have visited dont have autogas. thats where i learnt to tip one into the other. anyway if you did or didnt know let us know.its interesting to others .not knocking your choice really just giving alternative solutions to others . as i say have filled many a friendly travellers bottle saves getting a local one .cheers alan.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

hi derek want to start an aframe question or grey tank smell or or or or have you adaptered yours to fill butane bottles more use abroad our propne is only for uk .


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2009)

vwalan said:


> hi john . did you know about the way to fill gas bottles before you bought the gas low system. honest question . i,ve been filling calor and others for years started in the 70,s when i first had a lpg powered car. i later used the filler connection and adapted to different bottles .i still have the original calor tank here. i do think of using it on the camper but find having a mix of bottles and ways of filling gives me greater flexability. cant fill in maroc ,some of the other countries i have visited dont have autogas. thats where i learnt to tip one into the other. anyway if you did or didnt know let us know.its interesting to others .not knocking your choice really just giving alternative solutions to others . as i say have filled many a friendly travellers bottle saves getting a local one .cheers alan.



Therin lies another point - for those of us who know nothing about gas other than you can kill yourself with it, it is worth paying the money for a professional system that comes with a 20 year guarantee - especially as it has now paid for itself. I have to say that your comment about "tipping" gas from one cylinder to another fills me with dread. I once camped next to an Italian who tried to do that and who ended up emptying the area of people as he filled not the cylinder but the air with gas. I told him (politely) that if he didn't cease immediately I would wrap him round his cylinder.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

i normally would sugest to someone come and try before you buy .i dont sell them .only think the new breed of adaptors are so neat and small it is as safe as your system .maybe we will meet on the road somewhere and chat the usual camper things . till then have fun . i do. cheers alan.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 17, 2009)

vwalan said:


> hi derek want to start an aframe question or grey tank smell or or or or have you adaptered yours to fill butane bottles more use abroad our propne is only for uk .



  I'd like to find an adapter to fill one of those nice see through B.P. bottles so I could sit it on the dinette table,topped off with a tastefully botched 240 volt lamp hooked up to my gennie. Now that would be a convesation stop ehm sorry coversation piece for you.  

 Must let The Burnip out now, he's needing a c£ap!


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> I'd like to find an adapter to fill one of those nice see through B.P. bottles so I could sit it on the dinette table,topped off with a tastefully botched 240 volt lamp hooked up to my gennie. Now that would be a convesation stop ehm sorry coversation piece for you.
> 
> Must let The Burnip out now, he's needing a c£ap!



Don't get me started on dinette tables!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

dinnette tables thats rather posh. what you need derek is gas lights in your camper. heat n light keep the midges down lovelly .
think i can fill bp bottles , i do fill camping gas but normally from tipping out of another bottle. at home have a big 40odd kg bottle hung upside down just take out as you need it. 
thats the bottle for using as a tank fill on the end but first weld a big nut or something on the side for taking gas .mount it with side outlet to top last for ages 90 odd litre ideal .have seen them with a regulater and outlet from another bottle put into side of bottle works a treat. 
john wants to tell us about tables now, come on.


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2009)

Come on, now - I said DON'T get me started on dinette tables.............


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

do you know the story of the man trapped between gas bottle adaptors and generators . he stated talking about dinette tables .ha ha come on .
we all want to know the end.


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2009)

Was once attacked by a dinette table (or was it a crocodile - they look so similar, don't they?) while attempting to juggle three gas bottles and simultaneously kicking six other campers who were composing a generator symphony next to my van (which was parked in what I thought was a remote spot in the Sahara). To cap it all, they let their 101 dalmatians crap all over my floor - but I'd really rather not talk about it.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

yes well what can we say. have you any experiance of aframes , exploding toilets in the mountains.


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd forgotten all about that exploding toilet until you reminded me. I think I need a lie down now......................have you seen my medicine?


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 17, 2009)

barryd said:


> I had my filler fitted on to the coach work just to the right of the locker.  Seems ok there.  I have a spare 6KG standard gas bottle in the locker as well just in case I run out of LPG or cant get any but its been in there all year and never been used.  Might take it out.  Guess what will happen if I do?



You will top up at a dodgy French filling station and get propane/ butane mix then your regulator will trip everytime you turn your heating on.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 17, 2009)

lebesset said:


> mastodon , how can you pump gas into a standby bottle ?
> if it isn't turned off how is it a standby , it is always being used !



Both bottles feed into the same regulator so if you open both taps pressure will equalise between them (becomes one big tank instead of 2 seperates). I keep the standby turned off - I don't have the auto changeover widget, I just get wet which is penance for running out...


----------



## lebesset (Nov 17, 2009)

I keep reading about the different gas mixes that are sold as lpg around europe 

as far as I can see what you get everywhere now if you buy lpg [ and I ran lpg vehicles for over 20 years so have some experience ] is industrial grade propane , exactly as you do if you buy a bottle of propane 

I happened to come across the Total tanker filling a neighbours domestic propane tank a couple of years ago here in france , and , having an interest in the matter , stopped for a chat while he was pumping  ; in answer to my questions he said that he filled his tanker from the propane tank at the bottle filling factory ; that his next port of call was the lpg tank at the Total garage ; after that other domestic tanks ; so that's what you get in my part of france at least , just as you get in england ; I also asked at the filling station opposite the old gas factory in alicante ......same answer 

for those who don't know , industrial grade propane is roughly refined propane containing perhaps 10% pollutants , typically methane , butane , napthane and other HC gasses ; good enough for the purpose for which it is used , but certainly far from perfect , as long as it gives the minimum  calorific value required they can sell it

it's another reason why I always empty bottles before I refill ; if you don't ....the heavy ends accumulate at the bottom of the tank while the propane burns off , so gradually increasing the percentage of junk contained therein with the consequent raising of the minimum gassing temperature


----------



## vwalan (Nov 17, 2009)

you may be right .but being a person that converts things on making barbies and wood burners etc from bottles have never found anything but very clean steel ,sometimes even chauk type mrks inside the bottles. there is a varying gas standard but in europe its not too bad . north africa have another gas petane or something it burns thats all i know but it does work in hotter climates . have a maroc bottle here it still works but is abit smokey. i like to empty bottles like you though makes more sense. be interesting if the gaslow bottles do in fact get much buildup. most normal bottles only get exchanged when empty. cheers alan.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 17, 2009)

Brilliant! Coomon sense and humour prevails all.


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 18, 2009)

Most tankers have at least 4 seperate tanks, so that one truck can be delivering up to 4 differing types of similar fuel, I work in a school and our deliveries of oil for the heating boilers may be along side, Red diesel for agriculture, grey diesel for auto use, green oil for boilers and traditional oil for boilers..... so just because a garage is the next port of call means nothing about the fuel delivered at the last.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 18, 2009)

Recently I spent about a week trying to get my (gaslow powered) Truma heating to work befor a trip to Scotland. Fridge cooker and hob worked fine, but the heating tripped the regulator button every time, even when everything else was off. Spoke to Truma and their opinion was a dodgy regulator (2 yrs old). Not being convinced I fitted a calor propane tank and everything worked fine (through the same regulator). After burning off the remaining gas in the gaslow tank and refilling it, everything was back to normal. Having tried a camping gaz bottle I know the heating won't work on a butane so IMHO the last fill I got in France had a substantial butane content.  Comments welcome...


----------



## lebesset (Nov 19, 2009)

well there is absolutely no reason why your heating should not work on a camping gas butane cylinder so long as the temperature is high enough for the butane to gas properly ; unfortunately if you require the heating on the temperature is almost certainly NOT high enough 

there are 2 major problems with a gaslow type system 

as I stated before ,and you have clearly found out , if you refill before the bottle is empty  the heavy ends will accumulate and you end up with a liquid in the bottom which doesn't gas properly and has a much lower calorific value  ; ok to boil a kettle [ possibly with a sooty flame ], but not ok for heating systems or maybe even a fridge ; nothing to do with the french putting lots of butane in the mix ...my vehicles wouldn't have run at -20C if they did !
in my days of running on lpg [ up to 6 months ago ] I always let the tank completely empty every 3 or 4 fills to stop the accumulation of heavy ends ...even though internal combustion engines are more forgiving than heating systems , and the horizontal cylinders keep the gasses better mixed [ no baffles of course ]

cut off valves have been know to fail in gas containers , and allow filling in excess of 80% ; I have had it twice in 20 years ;fortunately you can't fill to more than 10 bar which means you only get to perhaps 90 % , which is actually pretty safe ...safer than driving your motorhome down the road , anyway 

so the only way to use a gaslow cylinder imho is

always completely empty it to stop the accumulation of heavy ends 

then fill only with the rated volume of gas in case of any problem with the cut off valve 

in other words , do exactly what I would do with any gas cylinder I use

oh btw , tresigay , you are referring to tankers carrying liquids ; lpg trucks are not tankers per se  of course ,but  pressure vessels , and therefore only one compartment whatever their size as you can observe yourself

and alan , now you are being picky , yes , you will probably find some pentane , ethylene , butadiene  and other bits and pieces , and anything from 85% propane and up can actually be sold as propane  ...even HD5 [ refined propane ] does to some extent ; but I am trying to inform , not demonstrate my background as an industrial chemist !


----------



## John H (Nov 19, 2009)

lebesset said:


> so the only way to use a gaslow cylinder imho is
> 
> always completely empty it to stop the accumulation of heavy ends
> 
> ...



I usually refill once the first of my two cylinders registers empty (by this time I am, of course, using the second cylinder). This means that every other refill the cylinder is empty. Does this mean I am ok or should I wait for both cylinders to be completely empty? If so, then one of the main reasons for having the system (ie not running out of gas in the middle of the night or in the rain etc) goes out the window and Alan ends up being right - I couldn't bear that!


----------



## vwalan (Nov 19, 2009)

what is needed is when the first cylinder is empty you need to be able to seperate the bottles , from what i have seen gaslow use 2 different regulators to do the automatic change over, shame its not manual then you could isolate one from the other. it was awhile ago i removed a gas low system in spain due to not being able to fill there. i like the idea you empty one then can either fill one and empty the other then fill that one. i hope that makes sense. i do like the theory of gaslow but not the price. the germans have hadnon exchange refillable marketed bottles for years .


----------



## John H (Nov 19, 2009)

Alan, just to let you know that you can get lpg tanks refilled in Spain now - not as widely as elsewhere in Europe but the situation is improving. The are a number of websites which contain information but this is a good one: www.autogas-forum.de (Umweltfreundliches und preisguenstiges Autofahren mit Autogas u. Erdgas) (and I can vouch for the existence of the sites at Valladolid, Cordoba and Granada).


----------



## vwalan (Nov 19, 2009)

hi john yes i know we used to fill them in malaga just down the road from my mates garage but itsbeen knocked down now. they arent very conveniant in spain i use a cepsa bottle as one of my refillables. all depends where i,m going if only france i have a total, can exc it in france or maroc.i like the availability to fill or exchange sometimes itscheaper to exc some times fill.


----------



## guerdeval (Nov 19, 2009)

The Spanish petrol company (forgot name tempoarily) do a little booklet with all the sites selling gas ,the have a big depot in Alicante that refills Gaslow, by the way, gaslow recommend you close the bottles when you fill up, why is that?


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 19, 2009)

guerdeval said:


> The Spanish petrol company (forgot name tempoarily) do a little booklet with all the sites selling gas ,the have a big depot in Alicante that refills Gaslow, by the way, gaslow recommend you close the bottles when you fill up, why is that?



I woulld think that if the valves are open then it puts extra pressure on the regulator which might damage it or if the regulator failed then the  pressure would go to your appliances which again might fail and allow gas to excape into th van.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 19, 2009)

could also be so you dont blow liquid into the pipes to reg.


----------



## l77 tuf (Nov 19, 2009)

i have just bought a donut underslung lpg tank and the filling system with all the valves when it comes im going to strip the outlet pipe out so i can use as a vapour tank not liquid then going to fit under the van and fit the fitting kit 

the only question i need answering is do i still need a regulator/shut of valve on the outlet of tank/pipework (manual version like on a bottle) so it can be filled without damaging my appliances


----------



## vwalan (Nov 19, 2009)

that all depends on if your appliances need a regulated gas feed personaly i woukl fit a on off tap and a new regulator. i imagine the tank you bought is for car running on auto gas .becarefull as there outlet lets liquid out not gas. even when its fitted to top of tank ,they have a tube going to bottom of tank. have a look at it al before fitting its not that complicated but check it out. i have used a normal bottle on its side and welded and made a new outlet on the side (now the top side).fill when empty .not before.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 19, 2009)

John H said:


> I usually refill once the first of my two cylinders registers empty (by this time I am, of course, using the second cylinder). This means that every other refill the cylinder is empty. Does this mean I am ok or should I wait for both cylinders to be completely empty? If so, then one of the main reasons for having the system (ie not running out of gas in the middle of the night or in the rain etc) goes out the window and Alan ends up being right - I couldn't bear that!



 I use the same system, different bottles obviously, but that's exactly how it's meant to work.
  You check every now and then and when the gauge is red the other bottle automatically takes over.Time to refill the empty bottle, turn the auto thingammy over, and start all over again.

 You knew that anyway you tease you.


----------



## John H (Nov 19, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> You knew that anyway you tease you.



Like Manuel, "I know noooothing" !


----------



## l77 tuf (Nov 19, 2009)

yes i will be cutting the pipe of that draws liquid so it draws gas its got facility for a remote gauge also so will be fitting 1 inside van so i know how full it is


----------



## davidlangford (Nov 26, 2009)

*gaslow v autogas*

rather than fitting Gaslow, I found a better deal at autogas 2000 Ltd
(info@autogas.co.uk). They supply Geman manufactured aluminium  tanks which weigh only 6.5K, contain 11Kgm, have an 80% cut off valve and an antispill valve.
When thinking about the benefits, take into consideration, not only the savings in the cost of gas but also the all round convenience of having a reliable source of fuel. You are no longer limited to your 2 Calor gas cylinders so you are able to save on electric hookups and campsite fees.
I had mine fitted at Thirsk where they offer overnight stay facilities if needed.


----------

